# Fishing Report - Clinton River (RiverWoods Access Point)



## HexFly (Jun 18, 2003)

On Friday(9/12/03), I decided to give the Clinton one last try since the season is winding down. Frankly, I kind of like the Clinton near M-59 because the pressue is very light. You wont catch trophy fish, but you're bound to catch something....

I tied on a small blue winged olive and had marginal success. I caught a few rainbow smolts (4" to 8") as well as a few small(6") Brookies and the obligatory Creek Chub.. I had previously believed that brookies didn't exist in this strech of the river. Maybe somebody else can confirm their existance???

After that, I found a nice little rapid where I fished a cinnamon ant with a high vis parachute. Sure enough, they hit that left and right. The fishing peaked around 7:45pm when I counted 10-15 rises a minute. This lasted to about 8:15pm, when I decided to return to my car. 

I fished the same spot on Saturday with less success. I caught a few, but not like the night before


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I had previously thought the water in that system to be too warm for brookies and did not think they existed there. I have heard reports in the last year or so of them in the Paint but they haven't been confirmed.


----------



## HexFly (Jun 18, 2003)

I know that a lot of fish (specifically rainbows), were planted last fall. Perhaps, brookies were planted as well????

I'll look for the DNR stocking report....


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I have never caught a brookie in the clinton,i'm not saying they are not there,just that I havent' caught one there. BUT i can tell you 100% that i have caught a few brookies in paint creek! i havent' got one in the past 2-3 years but i did get a few one spring about 99-2000'.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

By no means do I mean any disrespect, but I find it VERY hard to believe the Clinton holds any Brookies. As far as a stock goes....never heard of one and I would think with river temps nearing 80 at points of the Summer it would be a vast waste.\


FD


----------

